# Illinois Insurance



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Illinois guys!

Anyone have the name/number of their insurance guy that UNDERSTANDS snow plowing and the policies that are needed that I can talk to? Talking to my guy is like trying to cut through an oak tree with a butter knife.:realmad: I need 1mil/2mil coverage.

Thanks!


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

My insurance guy just quoted me $3100 for commercial insurance.. I think that's a rip considering I just want to do plowing as a side thing and that's all the truck would be doing to make money (ie no landscaping in the summer or other "commercial" work). I would be interested to see who you guys use and see what they could do for Sprucel and me!


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

My old agent in Plainfield, Nick Diorio from American Family gave me a quote. I have multiple policies so I'm sure that factored into it also. Give him a call and tell him Scott Pucel sent you.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for that. I will be giving him a call! Any luck with the GL?


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I got a policy through him for 1Mil/2mil. Real good guy


----------



## snownice (Oct 15, 2010)

Pekin Insurance company. Best I found in 16 years.


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Try Mark at South West Insurance, (815) 230-4600. He's in Plainfield. Good man, know's his business, and very competitive with his rates. Good luck!


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wine Sergi Insurance in st charles IL dinged me 600 for the year on 1mil/2mil last year.


----------



## 78Craft (Dec 1, 2010)

billzrx7;1313943 said:


> Wine Sergi Insurance in st charles IL dinged me 600 for the year on 1mil/2mil last year.


Is that just for you? does that include completed operations?

Ive written a few this year for anywhere from 430 to 480 for the year with just one guy.


----------

